# Staying cheerful when feeling lousy...



## jjkOC (Jan 20, 2015)

So, I finally caught the cold that my family has been suffering from, and feel like my body was crushed by a bulldozer! Even the weather is gloomy-gray outside...

What do you do to stay cheerful, when you are sick and feeling lousy??


----------



## NYEric (Jan 20, 2015)

Look at orchid catalogs!


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jan 20, 2015)

Look? pfff... Buy!


----------



## RNCollins (Jan 20, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Look at orchid catalogs!



I like to look at Orchid Limited online catalog... They have good pictures and little videos of some of their orchids. Check out their Paphs and Phrags...

https://www.orchidweb.com


Wow! Check out what $5,000.00 will get you...
https://www.orchidweb.com/products/phal-gigantea-a~2804.html


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 20, 2015)

sleep..sleep..and more sleep


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 20, 2015)

A hug from my Huz...


----------



## abax (Jan 20, 2015)

Hugs from the Scot, kisses from the dogs and drugs. Standing in the greenhouse seems to clear my nose a bit...
find a greenhouse. I've a cold as well. Hell, ain't it?!


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 21, 2015)

So, two people in this thread believe in sharing their cold with their close ones. Shared misery, misery halved? :wink:

Just kidding. 


Eh... I think I just feel sorry for myself, then I call my mother so she can laugh at me because I usually sound funny when I try to talk.


----------



## jjkOC (Jan 21, 2015)

Yes, I confess I've been looking at catalogs! But refraining from buying during my half-salient state...I'm likely to go overboard!



PaphMadMan said:


> Look? pfff... Buy!


----------



## jjkOC (Jan 21, 2015)

Carol I agree... The YouTube videos from OL are nice!

Dot, aww that's so sweet, but on a public health note, I chuckle with The Mutant...though It seems that if anyone were to laugh at my voice right now it wouldn't matter because my ears are so blocked up I can't hardly hear a thing!

I really wish I could have restful night-time sleep, that would be one of my wishes, if I could borrow Aladdin's magic lamp. But, I think having a sick infant, who is also feeling miserable and wants to nurse every 4 hrs makes this wish seem impossible...maybe when he gets better, sleep will become more of a reality 

I have been spending time breathing steam from the warm-mist humidifier...I guess I can imagine that I'm in a greenhouse...maybe one of those art nouveau-style ones with the tall dome glass roof! That would be nice!

Thanks everyone for your ideas, it's so nice to read your comments; that cheers me up


----------



## NYEric (Jan 21, 2015)

Feel better.


----------



## jjkOC (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks NYEric!


----------



## abax (Jan 21, 2015)

A little Vick's salve in the humidifer wouldn't hurt...well,
it might change the greenhouse image a bit. I'd imagine
having a youngun' and a cold is misery defined. You have
my empathy, Jeniffer.

BTW, I was given the cold by the Scot and dogs don't
get colds. Damn! Nobody around to pass it along!


----------



## jjkOC (Jan 21, 2015)

The Vick's is a good idea, I think there's even a port for this. 

Thanks abax, you get better soon too! And I guess being a dead-end host for your cold virus isn't a consolation when you want company...



abax said:


> A little Vick's salve in the humidifer wouldn't hurt...well,
> it might change the greenhouse image a bit. I'd imagine
> having a youngun' and a cold is misery defined. You have
> my empathy, Jeniffer.
> ...


----------



## Markhamite (Jan 22, 2015)

No one mentioned a little shot of brandy. : ) Stay warm and some good old chicken soup.


----------



## Clark (Jan 22, 2015)

Caddyshack


----------



## eggshells (Jan 22, 2015)

Coffee with Bailey's


----------



## Shiva (Jan 22, 2015)

Watching a favorite movie with a few drinks. Brandy does me good any time whether I'm sick or not.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 22, 2015)

Some of the Hispanic people I've worked with suggest tequila but that in particular never did me any good whatsoever


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abax (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm allergic to alcohol of any kind damnitall. My ma always
rubbed a bit of Vick's on my chest and in the vaporizer. That might help your baby to breathe a little easier and
be less cranky. Chicken soup is Jewish pcn!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 23, 2015)

abax said:


> BTW, I was given the cold by the Scot and dogs don't
> get colds. Damn! Nobody around to pass it along!



Well, you could collect some begonia cuttings, cough on them and send them through the mail


----------

